# End Table



## M00sie1945 (Jan 19, 2020)

I first saw an end table, similar to this, at my accountant's house when I first started business. Many years later, my wife told me that we needed some small serving tables for when we were entertaining. I recalled the end table I had seen, designed something similar, and built it. Wife was happy.
The top drawer is just what it looks like & is handy for storing coasters & things. The bottom 4 pull out & open up to become handy little serving tables.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

ssswwweeeeetttt!!!


----------



## dman2 (Sep 4, 2019)

Great idea! Have you ever used all of the tables at the same time? One for each guest?


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

Impressive - that you got all the dimensions and build details done so well with a repro project. And such a good memory...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Holy Cow. That is inspired! The length of the table determines the height of the serving table/drawers. Do it would be possible to make taller tables if you wished and house them in a hall table or table behind a sofa. I love it.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Very nice. I'd never have one in my home, because that would imply that I like company. I don't. However, I think it would be great in my camper van - when and if I ever get that far. Still won't want company, but should be great for two people, snacking, and/or having coffee.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Paul...

if you don't mind, what tooling, tools and whatnot did you use to create those works of art???
your what ya used may be a benefit to the other members...
could ya offer some commentary on your methods???


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

One hellava idea! I like that. Hmmm I might be able to copy that. thanks for posting. 
Herb


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Really slick idea...hidden tables...whoda thunk...

Great looking pieces...thanks for sharing...


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Paul,

I really like this project. Nice work.

Frank


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

I agree great idea nicely done Paul


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

JOAT said:


> Very nice. I'd never have one in my home, because that would imply that I like company. I don't. However, I think it would be great in my camper van - when and if I ever get that far. Still won't want company, but should be great for two people, snacking, and/or having coffee.


I get the feeling you have no issue with social distancing. >


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Paul,

Wow ! , beautiful workmanship and great design. To see something and be able to re-create it several years later is a talent. I'm thinking along the lines that Herb said, I can picture that in my living room.

Dan


----------



## M00sie1945 (Jan 19, 2020)

Note To Those Who May BE Thinking of Duplicating This End Table

I've had a conversation with Stick when he suggested that perhaps I could post, not just pictures, but some information about how some of my projects were built. Don't expect a full set of plans, but some detail pictures along with suggestions on some basic design points to help you work out your own plans. Many of my projects can be varied in dimensions as may be required according to your needs. For example, my table was built much higher then most because of where it sits, tight against a wall on one side & just as tight against a high armed couch on the other. I just extended the legs so it was close to the height of the couch.

I appreciate all your good comments & I will try to answer any questions you may have. Paul


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Now that is cool. Nice work!!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

That is why I love this forum. Great new ideas popping up quite often and the willingness to share along with how to build them.
Thanks so much, Paul.
Herb


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Very clever! There's a lot packed into a small space.


----------



## HoweA (Jul 31, 2013)

Agree with all the accolades. Your experience and talent shine thru. Unfortunately I would be lost trying to duplicate. Really appreciate your willingness to share. Looking forward to you expanding on the construction and future contributions.

TIA AL...


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Nicely done, Paul.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2019)

Beautifully done! I would love to see your plan, more pictures or rough sketch.


----------

